# 53660 Ureth dialation, Initial



## tbartram (Sep 28, 2011)

My question is, is there a time span that makes the dialation initial ??
We have a pt that was in a year ago and had the 53660. She is now back. Would it be appropriate to use the 53660 again or would it have to be the 53661??? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Jul 11, 2013)

You would have to bill it with the subsequent 53661 since the pt has had it done before, regardless of the time frame.

We would bill it this way and get paid.



Regina McGee, CPC,CPMA


----------

